# Suunto Core All Black has developed a fault......goodbye



## jimmy1 (Feb 22, 2009)

I noticed today that my Core was slow by 5mins so decided to alter the time: *click...........*click? Bloody enter/select button doesnt work. Reset watch, still doesnt work, remove and replace battery and still doesnt work! :-|:-x:-(

So off it goes back to Finland - hopefully it will be a warranty repair and when/if it returns its going on the fleabay. Less than a year old and its useless. And to think I was nearly ready to buy an Alu Alu or All steel core <|

So what to replace it with - Ive got this wide toshi strap to use now so its gotta be a big watch. :think:


----------



## zapiao (Feb 10, 2009)

You must buy Casio:-!;-)


----------



## jimmy1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Im eyeing up TW STEEL CE1028 - chunky!

http://www.precisiontime.co.uk/tw-steel-ce1028-50mm-ceo-gents-watch-p-5978.html


----------



## Statius (Mar 28, 2007)

Hard luck. I'm loving my All Black, but I've had problems with old Cores, so I'm always a bit hesitant when I pick it up. If mine goes the way of my others, I'll trade it up for an X10. So far, so good, though.


----------



## paduncan (Sep 28, 2007)

I think it just hated that strap :-x ;-)


----------



## jimmy1 (Feb 22, 2009)

paduncan said:


> I think it just hated that strap :-x ;-)


dude no way! Its one comfy ass strap and makes the watch more office friendly

ah anyway - screw suunto (how childish)


----------



## jnewell (Jul 19, 2007)

zapiao said:


> You must buy Casio:-!;-)


Thanks for another helpful, constructive, on-topic post. :rodekaart


----------



## Statius (Mar 28, 2007)

jimmy1 said:


> dude no way! Its one comfy ass strap and makes the watch more office friendly
> 
> ah anyway - screw suunto (how childish)


I've got a Toshi on my Stowa, but I don't think I could do it on a Suunto!:-d Interesting choice!


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

I am going to recommend a Observer "black collection" bullet proof.;-)


----------



## chewg (Jan 14, 2010)

I had similar problems. My first Y/B Core had the bottom left button function intermittently and then not at all. Serial number started with 913xxxxx. Sent it back to Suunto, and they lived up to their excellent customer service. They sent a replacement Y/B (serial no. started with 937xxxxx). A month or so later, the bottom right button was erratic.

Sent this back with a note asking for other replacement options. They gave me other Core models or Vector HR. I chose the Vector. Still waiting for it to arrive. Let's see how the Vector performs.

I love Suunto watches especially the Core, but would sure like them to be more reliable.


----------



## Stratula (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow! This is definitely an eye opener...especially since I'm BSN (Brand Spanking New) to the world of Suunto. Right now I'm waiting for my C.A.B. to arrive. Hope that it's a good first experience. I've already had a rather bad relationship with a Citizen Promaster Navihawk o|, so I'm hoping that this won't go down that same sorted path. I'm pretty much done with Citizen. :rodekaart


----------



## Statius (Mar 28, 2007)

Stratula said:


> Wow! This is definitely an eye opener...especially since I'm BSN (Brand Spanking New) to the world of Suunto. Right now I'm waiting for my C.A.B. to arrive. Hope that it's a good first experience. I've already had a rather bad relationship with a Citizen Promaster Navihawk o|, so I'm hoping that this won't go down that same sorted path. I'm pretty much done with Citizen. :rodekaart


The Core had some problems. Not all, but enough watches were affected. Suunto stepped up and made it right to those affected, but the replacement watches were sometimes affected as well. They've since revamped something---production side or software or both---and the Core is now MUCH LESS prone to errors. But it is still basically a computer, and it will always be the case that a few are off. The good side is Suunto is, in my experience and that of most here---absolutely EXCELLENT in customer service. I'd not worry about it. Enjoy your watch!


----------



## sonoronos (Mar 3, 2009)

Granted, SUUNTO has excellent service, but their plastic body watches break in very short order. My vector was 6 months old before springing a leak that caused it to fog after every shower.

Many people recommended half-a$$ solutions like sticking the watch in rice or leaving it on the dashboard in hot sun, but none of these things work. As I have found, once a SUUNTO develops a problem, no matter what it is, it's pretty much fubar and needs to head to Utah.


----------



## NATHAN> (Mar 17, 2008)

As is with any watch you will EVER purchase; self diagnosis and fixing should be left up to the manufacturer of the watch. Do some reasearch on 
Suunto's Customer Service and you may never buy another type of watch.


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Odd I have Vectors, that are YEARS AND YEARS old, no issues whatsoever.


----------



## jimmy1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Had a my watch back today from Suunto - less than 12 hrs to arrive in Finland from the UK via DHL and one week later less than 12hrs to return it. Now that is great service :-!

Open up the package, no letter, no explantion but there is a brand new core?! My serial was 911***** but is now 841***** - does this mean I have a older model (in production terms)?

So its off to fleabay with it - while I appreciate the solid service I have received from Suunto I dont trust the watch now (I know modern tech can break from time to time) and it gives me a good excuse to pick up something else. Id love a Ecozilla titanium as its gonna match the core for size.


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

_"Open up the package, no letter, no explantion but there is a brand new core?! My serial was 911***** but is now 841***** - does this mean I have a older model (in production terms)?"

_*Yes*.
I would assume Suunto is fixing all the older models and sending them out for warrant exchange.
Good luck selling a Core model with older serial number.


----------



## jimmy1 (Feb 22, 2009)

In that case I will get in touch with suunto and explain that receiving an older version isnt really exceptiable - Im sure I can guess there answer :roll:


----------



## allen2oo3 (Apr 15, 2008)

ouch. i just sent mine in a few days ago. i'd rather them "fix" mine than get a refurb. please keep us updated with what suunto says


----------



## jimmy1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Well Im not sure I could say mine is a refurb as the watch glass, case and strap is mint and untouched?


----------



## Stratula (Jan 8, 2010)

jimmy1 said:


> ...it gives me a good excuse to pick up something else. Id love a Ecozilla titanium as its gonna match the core for size.


Hey Jimmy1, 
Good luck with that! Sorry to hear about the moving back in time on the serial numbers. As for Citizen...yeah, better you than me! I'm through with them! If you want to know what I mean, do a search for my posts and you'll see my feelings on ANY Citizens. I'm leaving them alone. :rodekaart


----------



## jimmy1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Sold my Suunto - gone in 1 day with 16 watchers on fleabay. Bye bye Suunto.

I think I'll forget the Ecozilla - Im ready to pull the trigger on my current dream watch: Stowa Marine


----------



## Stratula (Jan 8, 2010)

Stowa Marine looks like a nice watch. Why are you gonna pull the plug?

Panerai PAM 24 Luminor Submersible "L" Series looks nice. Just saw one at Dream Watches (http://www.dream-watch.com/) in their New Arrivals section.


----------



## Statius (Mar 28, 2007)

jimmy1 said:


> Sold my Suunto - gone in 1 day with 16 watchers on fleabay. Bye bye Suunto.
> 
> I think I'll forget the Ecozilla - Im ready to pull the trigger on my current dream watch: Stowa Marine


Stowa Marine is beautiful. I'm aiming for one one day. I have a Flieger 2801 LE now, and it rocks! Love Stowa!


----------



## jimmy1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Ah here we go:

"Dear Sir,
Thank you for contacting Suunto.
Your Core was replaced with a new Core at the service center. All the Cores returned from the service center are throughly tested and examined before they are sent out. 
Unfortunately it is *not possible to select which serial number you want.*"

No surprise there then - well its sold now so I'll move on.......ordered my Stowa Marine


----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

Still love my Suuntos...but I moved on too!!!

Check out Benarus when you are looking for a great watch..:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## jimmy1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Well I got a Hamilton the other day so Im happy again....

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=355375


----------



## rweddy1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Jeff_C said:


> Odd I have Vectors, that are YEARS AND YEARS old, no issues whatsoever.


My Advizor is almost 8 years old and never any issues at all, completely bomb prof. And it has taken huge hits from wrecks mtn biking, snow boarding, mtn climbing, etc.


----------



## jimmy1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Well the Core is long gone and the Hamilton has lost its "newness" shine. 
Ive missed the large wrist pressence the Core had so went on the hunt for its replacement and got me one of these:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=393140

:-!


----------



## rukrem (Apr 13, 2009)

Thats not a replacement for the Core! Thats your way of easing your guilt for selling it. Funny, my S/S Core serial 73XXXXXXXXXXXXX has performed flawlessly w/o a hiccup (and I abuse it). Maybe you should bite the bullet again & buy another Core.|> Or a Casio Pathfinder . . . .


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice little jab on Suunto quality.

If you dislike Suunto so much I am not sure why you post here?


----------



## Ozy (Aug 10, 2009)

Jeff_C said:


> Nice little jab on Suunto quality.
> 
> If you dislike Suunto so much I am not sure why you post here?


Yeah, I'm not sure why the bitterness... It' a material item, they sometimes develop faults.

Anyway's, I'm on the hunt for a core as soon as the funds are replenished :-!


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Ozy, what is that watch in your avatar? is that a YES watch?


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

There isnt a ABC watch out there that compares to the Core. Just buy another Core and be happy.


----------



## jimmy1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Jeff_C said:


> Nice little jab on Suunto quality.
> 
> If you dislike Suunto so much I am not sure why you post here?


So if you buy a suunto you like no other makes?
I started this thread and Im finishing it.

I was gutted that my core developed a fault, it got sorted - Ive posted its story and finished up with a few links to my new watches. And why shouldn't I?

Jeff I can see you love Sunnto's but theres no need to defend as my comments are made in jest. I was unlucky with my core and to there credit suunto did sort it out swiftly.

I dont see why you think Im being "bitter" but I'll take it Im not welcome in Suunto forums. :roll:


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

Ive owned 4 cores now and three of them where kind of crappy, the foruth one I'm keeping as it seems to be the one that works great, so one out of 4 is sad but at least this one is working without any hiccups.


----------



## Thunderbear (Oct 11, 2009)

It should be a rule that you can't post a kick ass strap without also posting who makes it


----------



## ejunge (Mar 15, 2008)

he does... he makes them. www.delaurian.com


----------

